# Exporting from the UK to Cairo



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if it is easy to export laptop computers to cairo?
I have tried to look around the website, but it is not easy. I know that there is no export taxes to pay, but trying to get an export license is nonsense.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Fiona08 said:


> Does anyone know if it is easy to export laptop computers to cairo?
> I have tried to look around the website, but it is not easy. I know that there is no export taxes to pay, but trying to get an export license is nonsense.


I think the biggest problem here if your thinking in bulk is here in Egypt as the custom authorities aren't easy and customs duties are normally high.Also the market is flooded with all types of laptops and all prices.if your thinking 1 off no problem just bring it.


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> I think the biggest problem here if your thinking in bulk is here in Egypt as the custom authorities aren't easy and customs duties are normally high.Also the market is flooded with all types of laptops and all prices.if your thinking 1 off no problem just bring it.


thank for your reply. My husband (who is Egyptian) has a lot of contacts from Cairo and they are asking him to bring over British laptops as the ones you already have are not ORIGINALS and come from Taiwan. For example we know that Sony's name is used, like Dell and HP, but the motherboard is being put in as a cheap one and apparently the computers are only to be used for about 1 hour at a time and in abut 3 months they "blow up". I realise that if we are talking about say 4-6, then we could bring them with us, otherwise I think it could be tricky.
Fiona


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Fiona08 said:


> thank for your reply. My husband (who is Egyptian) has a lot of contacts from Cairo and they are asking him to bring over British laptops as the ones you already have are not ORIGINALS and come from Taiwan. For example we know that Sony's name is used, like Dell and HP, but the motherboard is being put in as a cheap one and apparently the computers are only to be used for about 1 hour at a time and in abut 3 months they "blow up". I realise that if we are talking about say 4-6, then we could bring them with us, otherwise I think it could be tricky.
> Fiona


I have an acer laptop I bought here 5 years ago and use regularly 8 hours a day and never any problems with it.The only thing is that Windows is a copy but thats normal.My nephew has a Dell bought here 2 years ago also no problems.My niece has an HP for 1 year and never any problems. One thing to remember that buying 
anything here you have to beware of copies and buy only from reputable stores.Anyway the originals are about the same price here as in Europe.

Also SONY,HP etc have factories all over the world mostly in Asia and are producing originals to the same specs.

Probably the laptops your husband is referring to are mounted here in backstreet shops as are a lot of PC's.

Even if you bring 4 to 6 you could run into problems at the airport and have them conficated or pay an exhorbitant fine/duty.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you buy your computer in a reputable shop then it is an original. I have had many laptops bought in Cairo and they all work fine... it really isn't worth your while IMO for you to try and start importing computers.. the market is already sewn up


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

That does sound strange. Every major manufacturer has an official outlet here in Cairo. Sounds like someone is getting scammed.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> That does sound strange. Every major manufacturer has an official outlet here in Cairo. Sounds like someone is getting scammed.




Exactly.. I have never known anyone to have a problem mind if you go to Ataba and buy one of the market stall then you will have problems


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> That does sound strange. Every major manufacturer has an official outlet here in Cairo. Sounds like someone is getting scammed.


I agree with you sounds very much like a scam.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have never heard of this problem, my son is really into computers and he never mentioned it! I live here already 12 years. Also if you bring the laptop from abroad it doesn't have an Arabic keyboard, which most Egyptians prefer. We have two Acer laptops, one bought 2 years ago, the other almost a year ago, no problems at all. Prices here are the same or cheaper than in Europe.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Since my last reply I've done some research by calling some of my Egyptian friends who are in the know and without exception they all replied that the story is rubbish and a scam.The only problems in laptops was in the early models that had a tendency to overheat and this was not a disaster. The only thing that one of them could think of was that possibly somebody bought a recon using second hand parts.

One of them just called me back and asked me if you're married to your Egyptian and how long have you known him because my friend has heard of similar scams.


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Since my last reply I've done some research by calling some of my Egyptian friends who are in the know and without exception they all replied that the story is rubbish and a scam.The only problems in laptops was in the early models that had a tendency to overheat and this was not a disaster. The only thing that one of them could think of was that possibly somebody bought a recon using second hand parts.
> 
> One of them just called me back and asked me if you're married to your Egyptian and how long have you known him because my friend has heard of similar scams.


Thanks for your email. I have seen the replies that have been coming in from our website page and a lot are from people we do not know. Others are from a couple of friends. 
I will bear this in mind, but my husband and I have been married for over 10 years and known each other for 20 years and before as my father new his father and family! So, thanks for the advice, but I do know my husband VERY VERY well.

I will take heed of what you and your friends have said, but i find it rather funny that all your friends contradict what we have been told!

\fiona


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Fiona08 said:


> Thanks for your email. I have seen the replies that have been coming in from our website page and a lot are from people we do not know. Others are from a couple of friends.
> I will bear this in mind, but my husband and I have been married for over 10 years and known each other for 20 years and before as my father new his father and family! So, thanks for the advice, but I do know my husband VERY VERY well.
> 
> I will take heed of what you and your friends have said, but i find it rather funny that all your friends contradict what we have been told!
> ...


I should explain that the guys I asked are working in IT retail in some of the well known computer shops here so I think they are in a good position to know whats going on.


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> I should explain that the guys I asked are working in IT retail in some of the well known computer shops here so I think they are in a good position to know whats going on.


On that note, I should like to thank you very much for your time and for looking into this for me. As you have links with the IT retail could I ask you that my husband who has his IT exams in the UK is looking to perhaps come back to egypt and work and I will be winding things up in the UK to come out there to him, and just wondered if you had any links with the companies we could contact for jobs? Thank you in anticiptation and also for your honest replies. It certainly sounds as though we shouldn't even think about it at this stage.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Fiona08 said:


> On that note, I should like to thank you very much for your time and for looking into this for me. As you have links with the IT retail could I ask you that my husband who has his IT exams in the UK is looking to perhaps come back to egypt and work and I will be winding things up in the UK to come out there to him, and just wondered if you had any links with the companies we could contact for jobs? Thank you in anticiptation and also for your honest replies. It certainly sounds as though we shouldn't even think about it at this stage.


Finding work here in IT is not easy as everone and his brother have passed IT exams in some of the largest Acadamies here including my nephew who is Egyptian who got lucky and found a job at an ad agency for 800 l.e. a month,see what I mean. Better to work in Europe with IT skills or with any skills come to that.Or work here as an expat if you can find a contract.


----------

